# Any N. Utah results/info yet???



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has any info coming in yet from the Northern Utah Retriever club FT in the Uinta's....Travis


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey T check Entry Express. You should come out and check out these trials. It would blow you away what these dogs are doing.
You should have seen the Qual this weekend :shock: :shock: 15 dogs out of 40 called back after the !st series.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Stevo, no results on EE yet and I don't think they will be for a day or two. That is why I posted so somone like you could fill me in. :lol: 

So if anyone has any news fill me in.....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh yeah that one is still in progress  . I left yesterday morning and the only thing done was the qual. Very tough qual and they weren't giving out results till Saturday night at the tail gate party. 11 dogs went to the last series.
Come on up and watch the one next weekend.
Hey dude, I've left you voice mails, emails, and pm's asking if you know Jeff's phone # with no response, what's up?


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Don't have any other results, but my Katie took 3rd in the qual. Wish to he)) I had been there to run her, but then we probably wouldn't have gotten the placement :roll: .


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations Bob.
Tough test to finish let alone place. Especially for a Golden :lol: 
Sorry Bob couldn't help myself just had to throw that in there. I remember watching her, she did a nice job. 
I was captian of the guns for that stake so I saw it all. Also ran my dog as test dog. He did a nice job too, wish I'd entered him.


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

No problem, Steverino, every once in a while the thinking man's dog does something good :wink:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Good luck next weekend Bob.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*N UTAH TRIAL*

Bob: Congratulations on Katie's Qual 3rd!! What a good girl! Did Frank run her? Her litter sister Amy is back on Mike Bassett's truck after having a litter of cute little "red speed wagons" in April and she's is getting ready to run with the big doggies! 
Good luck with Katie--she's a real cutie. 
Suzanne Burr
Honeywood Goldens


----------



## tc2912 (Jul 14, 2004)

Where is the test going to be this coming weekend? I am interested in attending. Is it on the Whitney Road?

TC


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

According to the premium, Yes, it is on the road going to Whitney Resevoir. Hope it's marked, first trip down there.

Kris


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

tc2912 said:


> Where is the test going to be this coming weekend? I am interested in attending. Is it on the Whitney Road?
> 
> TC




Yep just take the Whitney road in about 3 or 4 miles. Signs will be out for each stake


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> According to the premium, Yes, it is on the road going to Whitney Resevoir. Hope it's marked, first trip down there.
> 
> Kris




It's a small sign. I THINK the road number is 032. If your coming from the north (Evanston Wy) it's a little ways past the Bear River ranger station on your right. If you come to the gold hill road you went to far.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats awesome Bob. Congrats!

Shayne


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

When we attended the trials last year the GPS was a great help. The coordinates are on the EE map. It gave us assurance that yes that little old logging road was the right one!


----------



## tc2912 (Jul 14, 2004)

Steve are you going to be attending the FT this weekend?

TC


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

to return to the original thread, how abnout results? no posts on EEX as of yet.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

tc2912 said:


> Steve are you going to be attending the FT this weekend?
> 
> TC




Sorry TC,
I didn't see this post till now. Yes I was there but not for long.


Well Bob, I guess that's the name of the game. Place one weekend and pickup the next. I picked up also. 
Not a bad test but the later you ran the harder it got and I was 34 out of 35. Thick cover and the drag back got really heavy. Pete got sucked into it even though he knows better.


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve- 

Any results from this weekend? Tho' we shouild be on another thread methinks. From above it sounds like Katie didn't do well. How about Open results????


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh well this thread works for me.
I don't have any other results. I have sooooo much stuff going on at home so when I bombed I just came home. I felt bad, I should have stayed and helped out with stuff but I really needed to get back home.


----------



## tc2912 (Jul 14, 2004)

Steve,
Thanks for the reply. I did not make it up to the test. Too bad your dog did not do better. There is always the next test. I hope they get the information posted to entryexpress soon.

TC


----------

